# Day 15



## bigbudz (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok here's my question. I'm at day 15 after germination, and I have 12 plants, 6 of them have at least 6 sets of leaves and are around 4-6 inches in height. Is it too early to start flowering the ones that have the 6 sets of leaves, and let the others keep growing? It seems they're starting to get a lil cramped in that grow box. Here's a pic of my plants, if you need a closer shot, lemme know. Thanks


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2006)

damn those thing are getting big


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks I am pretty proud of em this far, only had a few problems, but thanks to you guys they were easily fixable. Seems like every morning now, they have a new set of leaves. They're all lookin pretty healthy cept for the one with yellow on the leaves, but it's fading and the new leaves are nice and green. I know it's still early at a lil over 2 weeks, but i was hopin to move some over to my flowering closet soon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

hows it going bigbudz. your babies are looking great. you should wait until you see alternating nodes before you put your plants into flower. this is a sign that your plants are mature. i have seen people put their plants into flower early before. i myself have put them into flower at 3 weeks old but it hurts your yield in the long run.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 25, 2006)

Alright, I've already saved the pics you posted on another thread of what alternating nodes look like. How long does it usually take for the alternating nodes to start growing?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 2, 2006)

How are you growing these?  Are they in a DWC bucket?


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

It's a big tub from walmart, I'm using it with a bubbler, seems the plants like that quite a bit.  Not exactly sure what a DWC bucket is... lol


----------



## massproducer (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes that is what I thought, DWC is awsome, bubbler buckets are just in 5 gallon buckets instead, This is they way I grow as well, with a few variations.  The one thing to think of with these systems, is that if you let them grow to maturity like this, your males and females roots are going to get tangled beyond untangling.  You are best to thin out your numbers in each bucket, to prevent this as much as possible.  DWC grow plants have roots systems like no others and this will happen very fast, growth happens very fast.  

This is the only negitive, keep up the good work and after you harvest these ladies you will be hooked on DWC, i would never think about changing.  

By the way those are some sweet looking plants you have there.

I am not hijacking your thread but here is a pic of my DWC moms in a similar set up.  These were grown from seed for clones and took me 4.5 weeks, i have others pics posted in the grow journals section

If you EVER have any problems or questions, please ask me or pm me

Massproducer


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot  I take great pride in my girls so far. Yours look pretty good too I agree bout the root problem, the roots on my plants seem to double every night. I've thinned out the number of plants in that system tho, 6 in it right now, and I have 6 in flowering.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 2, 2006)

excellent, just keep an eye on those roots and you are going to have lots of nice sticky buds.  By the way that is only 2 plants in a 20 gallon rubbermaid.  

With DWC I find that they seem to grow slow for the first week or so because the roots just grow wildly but after that they just take off, only thing that can really screw you up is low oxygen levels and high temps, no high temps at all with DWC because your roots will be very seceptible to rot and other fungus and bactaria, but only at high temps, also at high temps oxy levels drop.  Death comes quick with high temps.

You look like you have everything in hand anyways, I just wanted to pass along some info to you that I feel may be able to help.

Keep as all informed on your grow, I sense a very pretty harvest.
Peace


----------



## Book (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a ten gallon rubbermaid (see my First Time thread) and four plants.  So the roots will get tangled that badly when it is time to evict the males?


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 3, 2006)

Evict those S.O.B.'s as soon as you can tell they're male... I have learned that much


----------



## Book (Apr 3, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Evict those S.O.B.'s as soon as you can tell they're male... I have learned that much


 

Yes...but I get so attatched so quickly! (


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 3, 2006)

Great looking plants, both of you.

Hey, if you take a cutting from each young plant before the roots get big, you can flower the cuttings in 10-14 days.Then you can get your males outta there before the roots are hardly a consideration.

Just a thought for you.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 3, 2006)

That is kind of what I did stoney.  I have no plan of flowering the first plants grown for bud.  They will be flowered with the males in a seperate part of my room to get a shitload of seeds, but what I am growing is the mature clones that I have taken from those plants.  this keeps everything even, and more manageable, with no males.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a pic of the roots tangled, this is only with two plant. It does not look to bad until you realize that they are totally intangled


----------

